# Aide jailbreak avec greenpoison



## pop621 (27 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'aimerai jailbreak mon Apple TV avec le nouveau greenpoison qui à l'air très simple. Pour cela je vais restaurer mon atv en 4.2.1 et faire le jailbreak, mais est ce que je peux débrancher l'atv une fois le jailbreak fait sur le pc, avant d'installer cydia sur l'atv?
En effet, mon iMac n'est pas à coté de ma tv.

Merci pour vos infos


----------



## Shurikn (30 Mars 2011)

Oui tout à fait, d'ailleurs tu n'auras pas le choix, car sans voir l'écran difficile d'installer Cydia (une fois le package de Greenpoison installé)  !

++ §hu


----------

